#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ASTM A262 - 10 Standard Practices for IGC Test of Valves

## HIRENRP

Dear Friends,

Please upload if any one having following ASTM Standard..

ASTM A262 - 10 : Standard Practices for Detecting Susceptibility to Intergranular Attack in Austenitic Stainless Steels



Thanks in advance..See More: ASTM A262 - 10 Standard Practices for IGC Test of Valves

----------


## amshah

Enjoy

----------


## HIRENRP

Thanks alot amshah.

Regards,

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## tsrc8204

Downloaded.

----------


## Nabili

Amshah, thanks for the share. can you also share ASTM materials standards A333, A350, A105 and A516. many thanks

----------


## acier58

> Enjoy



Thanks alot.

Is there anyone who can share *ASTM E562* ?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## flangepipefittings

we are maufacturer of steel pipe , pipe fitting , flange 

Any more requirement , contact me :qcggamy@hotmail.com

Mobile  phone:86-18931788358

----------


## flangepipefittings

we are maufacturer of steel pipe , pipe fitting , flange 

Any more requirement , contact me :qcggamy@hotmail.com

Mobile  phone:86-18931788358

----------


## chat2bala

Pls share astm a262-2015....it is very useful for me

----------


## Marty Thompson

There is a A262-2014

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here is 2015

----------


## chat2bala

thank u so much for sharing ASTM A262 2015....GOOD

See More: ASTM A262 - 10 Standard Practices for IGC Test of Valves

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear sir ,

are you in the approved list of pdo (petroleum development oman)?

----------


## chat2bala

we done petroleum projects for oman to our customer only....not directly to petroleum oman

----------


## damig82

Thank you very much

----------

